# Rhombo Barb



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Anyone kept these before? My LFS has some and they are beautiful. Considering getting some.

Any feedback?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

GET THEM! It's NOT likely that you'll be seeing any more anytime soon, rare and expensive as they are, and you'll regret having not gotten them when you had the chance. MAN I wish I could get some.

Anyway, they're your typical rowdy barb, I suppose, well worth their own tank, but not requiring one.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

how much are they? --> do they travel in packs. . . should you get like 4 if you were to get any?


----------



## Haplo (Feb 1, 2007)

Like most any barb of this type, you should get at least 6-8 of them for a proper school. 4 is not enough, and they'll just fight with tankmates if there aren't enough.


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

They're only $2.49 each. I guess that's good if they're rare? That's really cheap for a fish by the standards I have seen generally. They have 10 or 12 of them, but since they'd be going in a 29 with some cories and green fire tetras, I could probably only get 6 or so without having too many fish in the tank.

So apparently I should buy me a small school? They are beautiful and I'd love to have them


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, get a school, and thank your lucky stars that the store is selling them for so cheap, apparently by accident.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

jeez! 2.49! i am gettting some for my 55g and they are gunna be way more than that


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

jeez! 2.49! i am gettting some for my 55g and they are gunna be way more than that


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, really. I think someone moved the decimal point over a notch!
hmmmmm... say, Northface... do you know how to mail fish? I think I'd like to buy the rest of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

aww man i was about to ask if he would send me the rest....


----------

